# How to support chinese?



## plemo (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,i don't know haw to make it to support chinese.When i use chat client EVA(it equal to QQ in China) chat with my friends,i can't input in chinese.Is anyone can resolve this issue around?


----------



## lyuts (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you should take a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/l10n.html first.

Besides there is a separate directory in the ports tree for chinese, /usr/ports/chinese.

If you are a KDE user, then these might help
zh_CN-kde-i18n-3.5.10 (KDE3)
zh-kde-l10n-zh_CN-4.1.1 (KDE4).


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 8, 2008)

Firstly you need an x-imput method, fcitx maybe a good choice.

Secondly you need correctly config it according the way you start your X, if you use "startx" command, set the "locale env-variable" in your .xinirc or .shell-rc file(I never use it), if you use x-display manager you need know what the xdm you use and how it config the "loclae env-variable", I use gdm so I set it in my .profile, but I dont't know how config it for kdm.

Pay attention that different xdm have different way to treat the "locale env-variable", this configuration is for gdm.

As a suggestion, use utf-8.


```
LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8; export LC_CTYPE
XMODIFIERS=@im=fcitx; export XMODIFIERS
fcitx&
```


----------

